# fog, tuna and marlin



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<P align=left>I had the pleasure yesterday of fishing with cody fortier on his Invinsible. He brought along his two cousins and his 77 year young grandfather, ga fortier for a try at some yellowfin tuna. Left out of Grand Isle, per cody's request due to logistics. The fog was pretty thick as expected, we cleared the pass around seven and broke through the fog after ten miles.Gave the lump a try, given the fact it was in blue water and nothing but kings. Ditched that quick and pulled for wahoo to no avail. Made a quick decision to make a run for the floaters. Pulled up to stop number two and the small tuna's were all over the surface. Within five minutes we were hooked up on a Frenzy popper. This was to be repeated 7 more times in the next hour or so. These fish were in the 25-40lb class and were making themselves easy targets. Thats when things got interesting. I was repositioning the boat for another drift when cody looks over the side of the boat and all he can do is point and say nothing. A "very" large blue marlin came up next to the boat and everyone was speechless at the size of her. Lucky for us, kyle had just caught a blackfin on the popper and I quickly pinned the poor little dude on a 9/0 Frenzy and chunked him to his death. This marlin grabbed him so quick all I saw was a flash of neon and she ate it. I let her have it for about 45 seconds and gave her the hooks. She ran very deep on the first run and cody settled in for what I thought would be over quick due to 80lb floro leader. After 45 min. she finally made herself visible on the surface. She could only get her head and pecs out of the water and just shake. I ran on top of her in an attempt to get her boat side and she made another hard run. A short while later she came up on top and we got a view of how large she was. I am figuring in the 500-600 class. This went on for another 30 minutes and another hard run on the surface. It all ended with her on top and the leader a short distance away and pop! Game over! Oh well, That was worth the price of admission! Went back to the business at hand and ended the day catching 14 yellowfin, keeping twelve plus blackfin. Awesome day for these guys.Cody's granfather had a ball catching his first yellowfin on a popper and got to see his first marlin. He is a first class fellow to say the least. The tuna fishing continues to be very good at the floaters as long as the weather permits. I will post better pics of the marlin as i get them from the guys. Typically the lump will turn on the first or second week of January. The wahoo are any day now.Give me a call to book your lump trip. It should be a good season.On the flip side I have this friday and saturday open if anyone has a tuna itch to scratch. 
Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters
1.225.454.5365


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Late season marlin....nice :bowdown


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip. I love it when a Marlin hangs right under the boat and you get to live bait him.Congrats on the Blue!!!!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats amazing! Nice job:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice. Is that boat a Sea Vee or Invincible?


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

That boat is an Invincible.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report, and neat use of the embedded links.. 

rich


----------

